

Ask HN: Is it me or Google, Apple, and Microsoft are getting equal? - pedrorijo91

Is it me or Google, Apple, and Microsoft are stopping innovation in order to copy one each others?
======
werber
I get the vibe that Google leads in technology, Apple in design, and Microsoft
in always being behind the two. It seems like features from the Google-verse
end up in Apple-land after a few years, and Google gently copies Apple's
design at the same pace. Microsoft, just feels like an out of touch, but well-
to-do business dude always realizing his attempts to stay relevant are 15
minutes too late.

------
insoluble
There was a time when these companies essentially targeted different audiences
(or markets). Perhaps they are merely converging to the same markets, which
would make them seem much more alike now than in the olden days. As a company
becomes more diverse, there is an increasingly greater chance of overlap with
any given other company. Although not a solid rule, less focus tends to result
in less unique innovation since the R&D is spread too thin. There are, of
course, areas where each company is still unique.

------
pratikch
Every now an then we see this happening. One or other major companies plays a
catch-up game. It's the matter who does it first and then who keep up with it.
In early days for input device mouse introduction both Apple and Microsoft
were trying to get their hands on the technology and were trying to make it to
market before the rival.

------
Zekio
apple is just trying to catch up the others

~~~
pinky1417
That's a rather surprising statement given the technical sophistication of
Apple's products. In what way is Apple trying to play catch up with the
others?

~~~
leopoldo
Trying to lock you down into their ecosystem? Oh, wait. They're already there.

